

Tom Peters: Pissed-Off People Drive Innovation - JonathanFields
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2EdCl-CX4Q
New short video from Peters where he argues angry people are the only source of innovation, so keep your furious people around. Thoughts?
======
gregory80
awesome video clip. hardly the behavior corporate america aims at though.

~~~
JonathanFields
that's why I love Tom, he speaks to corporate america, but says whatever he
wants.

